# Peugeot Tandem for sale (SOLD)



## PHL67 (13 May 2020)

I am selling my Peugeot tandem as it is not being used.
needs some work to make it very nice but still usable.

still rides ok but could do with some refreshment.
56cm front
52cm rear.
flat barred by previous owner.
Normandy large flange hubs with weimann rims.
Thought I would offer on here first before it goes on eBay.
Looking for £*240 Ono.*
will give the stand with the bike.
any questions please ask.
many thanks.


----------

